# Hey everyone!



## BigDrew73188 (Jun 3, 2018)

I'm new on here and just trying to find a trustworthy crowd.


----------



## macedog24 (Jun 3, 2018)

On behalf of MileHighKratom welcome.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDrew73188 (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## AIPCTSHOP (Jun 4, 2018)

*GREAT to have new members here ! *


----------



## BadGas (Jun 4, 2018)

On behalf of H-AS Pharma ... Welcome to IMF/ASF .. You have everything to gain from being here.. tons of knowledge and bro's willing to help out. 


Don't hesitate to reach out if you have any questions ..



BigDrew73188 said:


> I'm new on here and just trying to find a trustworthy crowd.


----------



## BigDrew73188 (Jun 4, 2018)

Thank you! I definitely will.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 4, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## brazey (Jun 4, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## botamico (Jun 29, 2018)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Ratgut (Jul 12, 2018)

welcome


----------

